# Explore New Markets With New Sumo Plus Wide/Seit SHL-5 Laser Combination



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

irsch now offers its Tajima Neo Plus Wide TWMX-C1501 (Sumo) singlehead embroidery machine combined with the Seit Singlehead Laser (SHL) to make it easier than ever to do appliqué on large areas such as hockey jerseys, jacket backs, and banners. 

The laser can cut a wide range of appliqué fabrics including polyester twill, jersey, felt, and fleece in an area up to 23 by 23 inches faster than any other method. In addition to increasing profitability and productivity, the laser enables any decorator to expand its team and spiritwear sales as well as venture into new markets. 

The Sumo has a heavy-duty arm that measure 29 inches from the needle to the arm. It’s also LAN enabled allowing for plug-and-play connectivity and bar coding, which means it can send designs to the machine in an instant. When used in concert with SEIT Laser Design Fusion and Tajima DGML by Pulse, it makes design creation and integration easy and includes exclusive features such as vector recognition, Adobe True Type conversion, and numerous embroidery-to-laser conversion functions.

This machine comes with a heavy-duty stand built to withstand more weight and offer greater stability, which may be needed with larger substrates. It also has a table to allow for use with a border frame sash, which makes it practical to do products such as team banners, flags, tablecloths, etc.

For more information or a free brochure contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

